

Is this a DB inconsistency in HN? - ColinWright

About a year ago there was a userid - mquaes - who kept posting simplistic mental arithmetic tricks, so many that HN was semi-flooded.<p>Now there's a new user - pcratio - who has posted something from that same site.  Fair enough, maybe it's genuine, maybe it's the same person back again.<p>But their submission is here:<p>https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5524269<p>... and yet it doesn't show up in pcratio's list of submissions:<p>https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=pcratio<p>Is this a bug?  A fleeting inconsistency?  Or something else?
======
rachelbythebay
"Works for me". I wonder if it's "transient" or "it does that". Anyway, good
spotting, and let's keep killing that trash.

------
brudgers
Shows up now - for me.

I suspect that user submission lists are not updated in real time. Like
average karma.

~~~
ColinWright
Interesting, still doesn't show up for me ... I wondered if the fact that I'd
flagged it then subsequently hid it from me, but that's not what's happening,
I simply don't see the item listed in pcratio's submissions.

Very odd. <fx: shrug /> HN oddities.

~~~
brudgers
The closure over your username is undoubtedly different from that over mine.
Revel joyously in the personalized experience of HN.

------
lifeisstillgood
An odd one for me is from a user Arrington 1532 days ago, who seemed to post
the same comment on hundreds of old threads - look at thread 1 onwards - it's
all over the place but on threads that are far older than the user / post (ie
post 1)

